# Painting an RC Micro T -- Need some guidance



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

OK I've never painted an RC car body before and now I have to.

I have a Micro T body that I have to paint for my wife's MT and I understand I shoot paint on the inside of the body. I won't need to mask windows since the body has decals to put in place of the windows.

Now a few quick questions . . .

1 -- What is a good rattle can paint to use? Pactra? Testors? What sticks to Lexan really good without flaking off?

2 -- Is there anything to do to the body before painting, like wiping it with alcohol or anything?

3 -- Do I have to shoot any type of sealer over the paint when I am done to help keep it from flaking off?

4 -- The body color will be pink . . . will I need to shoot white behind it to keep it bright?

5 -- Trim body first, then paint, correct?

6 -- Any other tips or things I should know before I start?

Thanks! :wave:


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

*body painting*



1976Cordoba said:


> OK I've never painted an RC car body before and now I have to.
> 
> I have a Micro T body that I have to paint for my wife's MT and I understand I shoot paint on the inside of the body. I won't need to mask windows since the body has decals to put in place of the windows.
> 
> ...


good luck !! post a pic when you are done !!


----------



## Tim Mc (Mar 4, 2002)

If using two or more color schemes, remember to paint the darker color first.


----------



## bigmike19 (Dec 18, 2007)

If you're trimming it first you need to cover all cutouts with masking tape to prevent overspray. 
As far as mounting holes just mark them with a reamer where they need to go, it keeps you from making a big mess.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

WOW those are small bodies pretty hard to paint.


----------

